# “Bond(s)” Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Feb 15, 2020)

*IMPORTANT NOTICE: We've a new update to the rules. Henceforth, kindly refrain from using the "like" function, or offering critique on any of the entries, UNTIL OUR WINNER IS ANNOUNCED.

A reminder for all entrants: you are obligated to cast at least one vote in the poll. Failure to do so will result in your entry being disqualified.

*Welcome one and all to the Poetry Challenge voting poll! Please read all of the *entries*, and then proceed to cast votes for as many pieces as you see fit, but please keep in mind that entrants may not vote for their own work. *If you vote for yourself, your entry will be disqualified.

*All entries are eligible for critique *once our winner has been announced. Critique for entries on the public board should be posted in this thread. Critique for secure entries must be posted in the secure thread which may be accessed here. Please be mindful of where your critique is being posted so that the first rights of entrants are not compromised.
*I remind everyone that all critique, and responses to it, must be directed solely at the work. Any comments that veer into the personal will be promptly removed upon discovery and will result in appropriate moderation for the poster. No baiting, flaming, or trolling will be tolerated in this thread, or its partner on the secure board.
*
You have ten days to make your selections. This poll will close on February 25th at 7:00pm EST.

Best of luck to all entrants!

Once this poll has closed, and the results have been officially revealed,you may post your entry on either of the Poetry boards for additional feedback.*


----------



## Mish (Feb 16, 2020)

Voted


----------



## Irwin (Feb 16, 2020)

Voted


----------



## andrewclunn (Feb 17, 2020)

Voted.


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 17, 2020)

phil, you hit-it-on-the-head!

*beautiful* pieces!!!!

keep making it hard for me to decide.
i'll submit a two point piece
just to rule one out easily...

_*ahhhhhhhhh, mahpoets!!!!*_


----------

